# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  WILD without WBTB attempts.

## lucydity

Ok so since hearing about WILD technique ive never really bothered trying to WBTB to WILD.
Which i shall need to do shortly  :tongue2: 

All of my WILD attempts have been during the night after a full day and me being ready to go to sleep as normal.

Now many people say WILD'ing without WBTB is impossible or extremely hard.
I don't disagree but I have successfully managed to WILD without WBTB ONCE.

The past week i have used a combination of different methods to attempt a WILD.

Free falling technique.
visualisation.
counting from 100 to 1 (multiple times)
Phantom wiggling
waiting for SP

you know....

twice during this week i have found myself ALMOST transitioning.
one i saw HI appearing very vividly and i felt and saw myself moving into the dream world mantra'ing to myself "lucid dream, stay aware" etc. 

Both times failing but very close to the dream.
Whether this just being my brain pattern or being excited i don't know.

I have a few questions though.

Is it wise to continue this way if i have actually made some progress with it despite me having a low WILD count already?
 i mean...would i really want to become dependant on WBTB or become more experienced first?

If i do start becoming sucessful with these WILD's would it be good to encourage people using what i use despite it only reflecting things i have read in other peoples tutorials?



p.s. it took a very long time to get to the transition state, more so than WBTB but WBTB isn't convenient for me.

I am usually quite tired by the time i decide to go to bed also.

----------


## DynoTAP

I say go for it! I tried WILDing at night and within the first week of learning to lucid dream I almost succeeded! I just I didn't know what to do when I got to the transition part. I soon learned from KingYoshi though..

I haven't succeeded in getting back to that point though and I think it's because I'm no longer as patient as I used to be.  :Sad: 

Technically you are sleeping in SP, transition only happens when you enter a dream (does it not? I may be wrong).

----------

